# Importer les contacts hotmail sur Mac..



## tom7402 (23 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà je suis sur Mac depuis peu, j'ai réussi a configurer Mail pour reçevoir mes messages hotmails pas de probleme jusqu'ici, mais j'aimerais importer mes contacts hotmails sur le carnet d'adresses de mon Mac, parce que c'est plutôt difficile d'envoyer des e mails a des gens sans se rappeler de leurs adresses j'ai constaté

Sur hotmail.fr, j'ai trouvé dans les options la possibilité d'exporter mes contacts, il me donne un fichier  en  .csv  qui s'ouvre avec excel mais pas moyen, le carnet d'adresse me le refuse, quelle catastrophe!

C'est pourquoi j'espere qu'un utilisateur expérimenté pourra m'éclairer à ce sujet.....


----------



## ntx (23 Août 2009)

Il me semble que la question a déjà été posée et que la réponse est de passer par un logiciel tiers genre Thunderbird qui doit accepter d'importer du CVS et d'exporter dans un format compris par Mail.


----------



## tom7402 (24 Août 2009)

enfin j'ai trouvé! 

Quand j'ai le fichier  .csv  , je l'ouvre avec excel (je sais pas si mon truc marche pour iwork ou autres..), puis je fait "enregistrer sous" -> "format" -> "Texte (.txt) avec séparateur: tabulations"

J'ai donc maintenant un fichier accepté par le carnet d'adresse de Mac

Je fait "importer" dans ce carnet, je lui désigne les champs à importer (first name, email...) puis OK et c'est terminé

    -> méthode pas tres fiable, j'ai du recommencer 4 fois, des fois il voulait pas importer

En tout cas maintenant je sais à qui envoyer mes mails c'est miraculeux vive la technologie


Ce qui est dommage, par contre, c'est que tu n'aies pas trouvé cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" 

On déménage !


----------

